# Hey there



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey there.

I am relatively new here.  My partner and I of 10 years are currently on the waiting list for ICSI using DS.  We are considering going to England (the London Women's Clinic) to receive treatment as there is less or a waiting list.  I have a few questions which I hope some of you will be able to answer.

1) We are excited by the idea of intra-partner sharing. this is a topic that we talked about before but had always decided to use my eggs 1st and then use my partners later down the line.  Without sounding selfish I am worried in case I don't bond with the baby if that makes sense, has anyone similar experiences?  I know my partner prob feels the same if we didn't share.

2) also for those that have been blessed with children and have conceived through the route of IUI/IVF or ICSI what kind of time frame are we looking at? We have quite a busy year early 2013 but at the same time are eager to start.

Thanks in advance
siobhan and Charlene x


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Believe me, you will feel no different about your children no matter who carries and whose genes they are  . We have a right mix in our family  . DS1 is genetically me and I carried him. I was fortunate enough to just need 2 DI cycles. DS2 is genetically DP and she carried him, but she needed a lot of different treatment cycles and eventually fell pregnant about 14 months after we started the process with her. I am now 6 weeks pregnant with one of DP's embryos from her IVF cycle. For is it was both an emotional and financial decision. We felt it was the closest to having a baby together ie. Me carrying DP's genetic baby. Also it is actually cheaper at our clinic to have an FET rather than an insemination cycle, but already we had crossed so many hurdles with already having 5 day old embryos waiting to be defrosted, so it made sense  . We both adore our boys and feel no different about one or the other. I was jealous when DP was pregnant as I wanted to do it all again, and she felt similar when I started treatment again. But the way my sickness is right now, neither of us is fighting for the role right now  

Can I ask where do you live and why have you decided to go straight for ICSI?


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aww congrats on your soon to be new arrival....jealous much lol....

we had a good talk the other day, my 1st time sharing my thoughts with her about that so i feel better already.  Like you i think we are determined to try and do the intrapartner egg sharing as it is the closest to having a baby together lol...will be lovely to have that connection. charlene is broody but decided from very early age she didnt wanna carry children weird that thankfully im more than happy to do it.

We live in Ireland.  The clinic in Belfast doesnt offer IUI or DI, been in contact with few down south but they wernt really that helpfull.  The cost of IUI in LWC is half of what IVF costs but also has half the success rate.  I think because we thought we were going to be certainly treated at Belfast we got used to the idea of ICSI as thats what they were offering us. I am quite fit and healthy so maybe IUI is the way forward.  I found a clinic in Oxford that does DI but not sure what the waiting list is like there.....I just want it all already lol.


----------

